# New Orchestral Tools - LAYERS - for FREE



## Oliver (Jan 15, 2020)

Well that sounds interesting!
and its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....











Layers


Layers is a free orchestral VST instrument, and an easy way to add orchestral sounds to your compositions and productions. Draw from the finest recordings of strings, woodwinds, and brass. Generate full chords with one-touch simplicity. And seamlessly blend layers of tonal colors and dynamics...




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 15, 2020)

Ah, there it is.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 15, 2020)

Definitely sounds cool ...... can't wait for Link !


----------



## korruptkey (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like it's out.
https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/45

Chords + Unison... hot damn this is gold.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 15, 2020)

@OrchestralTools: The wording of the EULA regarding commercial use of the library is a little ambivalent. Please clarify.


> (2) The Licensee shall not be entitled to exploit the software (or parts of the software) for commercial gain without the prior consent of the Licensor; this shall apply in particular to selling, renting or leasing the software to third parties.



I would add a sentence there that allows using the library in commercial composing work if you intend this to be a "free library" instead of a "free demo", if you know what I mean.


I haven't downloaded it yet, but the trailer sounds fantastic, so I'm really hoping for it to be a free library and be a good companion to my Metropolis Ark 1, for adding woodwinds ands some lower dynamics.
Thanks a lot for this gift!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you @OrchestralTools!


----------



## Oliver (Jan 15, 2020)

Just played around a bit, and it really sounds fantastic!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys im probably being really dumb, but how do I open the SINE player? I've had it downloaded since launch, but can only open it as a desktop app... How do you open it on Logic? Can't find it amongst Kontakt, East West and Spitfires Player


----------



## shawnsingh (Jan 15, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> @OrchestralTools: The wording of the EULA regarding commercial use of the library is a little ambivalent. Please clarify.
> 
> 
> I would add a sentence there that allows using the library in commercial composing work if you intend this to be a "free library" instead of a "free demo", if you know what I mean.
> ...



This sounds like the license for using software as opposed to using their samples, but it is the license referred to when purchasing... Actually I've been meaning to ask OT for clarification about this too. Is it possible there's another license agreement that explains the allowed uses of the samples in our own compositions and sound recordings?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 15, 2020)

On my iMac running Catalina, the standalone player was giving error messages about the audio queue the I tried to play a note, and I had to force quit it to close the app. 

However, the plug-in version behaved perfectly when played through Cubase 10.5.5. I'm very much looking forward to see where the Sine player is going, and to what we get when you transfer your older libraries over.

Thank you for this free gift, it is much appreciated....


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow! What a great job !!

I like its multi-mic and multi dynamic design, even includes all inversions of triad !
Can imagine how much it can do and it's free ! 
A full function chord VI, great sound.


----------



## lumcas (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow, who would've thought! That came unexpected, really.


----------



## Shubus (Jan 15, 2020)

I downloaded the new version of Sine without version number and part of interesting new LAYERS library. But clicking on Sine Player in VEPro produced the error below. I had no expectation that using Sine Player required being online, and hope this is NOT the case. Currently part of OT's site appears to be down--cannot access My License from Sine Player.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2020)

Woodwinds staccato are OUT OF TUNE! ... :(

but great work and its FREE! thanks @OrchestralTools

edit: ugh.. I am hearing some high brass out of tune also... Strings are superb!


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 15, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Woodwinds staccato are OUT OF TUNE! ...



click on the wrench icon and tune it


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> click on the wrench icon and tune it


all instruments at all? for example the minor chords by the woodwinds are really out of pitch... I think there is not only a deviation of the chord but some instruments in between the chord...


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 15, 2020)

don't ruin my joke

I was talking about this wrench


----------



## Shubus (Jan 15, 2020)

A new interesting message now from Sine Player. Seems we may have a bungled translation here as MY computer is indeed online!


----------



## lumcas (Jan 15, 2020)

I know this is free and all, but I find it slightly embarrassing. Sure, it all will be sorted and working eventually, so no big deal. But I'm honestly glad that I'm still sine-free.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 15, 2020)

Still not able to download :(


----------



## Shubus (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm also confident that this will be fixed. Far more concerned about Sine Player "phoning home" in order to function. When working, I turn the router off so as to be disconnected from the Internet--no interruptions. This is very helpful due to frequent power and internet outages and work using UPS.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jan 15, 2020)

JEPA said:


> all instruments at all? for example the minor chords by the woodwinds are really out of pitch... I think there is not only a deviation of the chord but some instruments in between the chord...



Is the full orchestra patch or strings out of tune at all?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 15, 2020)

Shubus said:


> I'm also confident that this will be fixed. Far more concerned about Sine Player "phoning home" in order to function. When working, I turn the router off so as to be disconnected from the Internet--no interruptions. This is very helpful due to frequent power and internet outages and work using UPS.


The FAQ has the answers to this:
https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/328-sine-player-faq


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2020)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> Is the full orchestra patch or strings out of tune at all?


I'm talking about what I am hearing in the video regarding the Woodwinds and the High Brass. I am home now, tomorrow I will download this Layer to play with it.


----------



## Shubus (Jan 15, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> The FAQ has the answers to this:
> https://orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com/article/328-sine-player-faq


That answers my question....it is completely reasonable. I would guess installing the new version of Sine Player requires this activation, so I would not expect to encounter this error condition again until the next iteration of Sine Player. Meanwhile, standing by until OT is back online.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 15, 2020)

I can't even open the webpage... Too many people trying to download, I guess...


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 15, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I can't even open the webpage... Too many people trying to download, I guess...


Same here. I keep getting so impatient like they're gonna run out of free versions lol


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, I installed the Sine Player and can't activate it due to high traffic. No fuss, I'll try later. I certainly won't complain about high quality free stuff. The only OT library I own is Time Micro, and I absolutely love it!... The demos sound the same, so it's good news.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 15, 2020)

T


JEPA said:


> I'm talking about what I am hearing in the video regarding the Woodwinds and the High Brass. I am home now, tomorrow I will download this Layer to play with it.


Don't want to be ungrateful, as this is a very nice gift and my first intro to OT but....I loaded the 3 sections plus full orch playing sustained maj chords.. the middle range octaves are like , 1st year high school band out of tune! Surely that can't be intentional..


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm listening to their walkthrough here and nothing sounds egregious to me. I don't think any of the demos sound out of tune either.


----------



## XComposer (Jan 15, 2020)

Interesting… I have not downloaded it yet, so, just from the description, I don't understand if you are limited only to chords or if single notes (other than basses) are also possible. Can I make single unison notes in any register like, say, in a melody played by the 2nd violins only, or clarinets only, and so on, with no chords?


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 15, 2020)

Finally downloaded and working. 
for me is very interesting freebie to test Sine. Sound very nice and even is very limited is a great gift and I think I will use a lot. Well done OT!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 15, 2020)

XComposer said:


> Interesting… I have not downloaded it yet, so, just from the description, I don't understand if you are limited only to chords or if single notes (other than basses) are also possible. Can I make single unison notes in any register like, say, in a melody played by the 2nd violins only, or clarinets only, and so on, with no chords?


nope, it's just the bass register


----------



## XComposer (Jan 15, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> nope, it's just the bass register


Thank you. (I don't think I will use it, I never use standard tonality-based chords.)


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 15, 2020)

XComposer said:


> Thank you. (I don't think I will use it, I never use standard tonality-based chords.)


well it's free after all, you could ask for a refund


----------



## XComposer (Jan 15, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> well it's free after all, you could ask for a refund


----------



## matthieuL (Jan 16, 2020)

Oliver said:


> Well that sounds interesting!
> and its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Oliver,

I would like to understand. 
- Do you think OT would not announce Layers themselves here, doing an official thread ? 
- Do you believe this second thread will help us to share thoughts on the product ? Don't you think it's a mess ??
- Is it a pleasure for you to be the very first to announce it ?

Very often, some people create a thread before the creator, and the discussion is spread in 2, 3 or 4 threads. Can't we wait few minutes and have 1 generic and official thread by new release ??

Sorry, I don't want to be unpleasant, but the multiplication of similar threads is very annoying for me.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 16, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> Hello Oliver,
> 
> I would like to understand.
> - Do you think OT would not announce Layers themselves here, doing an official thread ?
> ...



It’s helpful to have another thread to be able to speak more freely, as there are rules for the commercial threads, where you can’t say certain things or it’s rude to mention other companies, given the developers pay for the thread.

I also can’t think of a released product (or sometimes unreleased, just check Albion VI!) that didn’t even have at least another thread made by an user, so nothing new. While there might be something right in your message, you did come across as unpleasant unfortunately.


----------



## matthieuL (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok, now I understand. I didn't know different rules applied, my bad. As I always click "Latest Posts", I have all the new posts and don't care from which section they come from.
So, sorry again if I was unpleasant.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 16, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> Ok, now I understand. I didn't know different rules applied, my bad. As I always click "Latest Posts", I have all the new posts and don't care from which section they come from.
> So, sorry again if I was unpleasant.



It's all good man


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 16, 2020)

Guys, I downloaded the library but can't find it anywhere on my Mac. I wanna move it to an SSD. Do you have any idea where it might be? The player doesn't tell me the location of it.


----------



## MichaelHo (Jan 16, 2020)

On my mac it has done a new folder „OrchestralTools“ on root level on the drive I have actively selected during install


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 16, 2020)

MichaelHo said:


> On my mac it has done a new folder „OrchestralTools“ on root level on the drive I have actively selected during install


That's odd. I can't find that folder.


----------



## MichaelHo (Jan 16, 2020)

The software seems to be next-gen,
But the installer seems previous-gen


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jan 16, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> That's odd. I can't find that folder.



*Locating the SINE Player Data Folder*
You can find the data folder at:
Windows: C:\Users\<USERNAME>\AppData\Local\Orchestral Tools\SINE Player
macOS: <SystemDrive>:Users:<Username>:Library:Application Support:Orchestral Tools:SINE Player


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 16, 2020)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> *Locating the SINE Player Data Folder*
> You can find the data folder at:
> Windows: C:\Users\<USERNAME>\AppData\Local\Orchestral Tools\SINE Player
> macOS: <SystemDrive>:Users:<Username>:Library:Application Support:Orchestral Tools:SINE Player


Thank you, kind sir!!


----------



## Oliver (Jan 16, 2020)

matthieuL said:


> Hello Oliver,
> 
> I would like to understand.
> - Do you think OT would not announce Layers themselves here, doing an official thread ?
> ...



Hi Matthieu,

dont worry 
Yes i was excited and also know the rules that apply with commercial threads and all that.

And i was the first this time 🙃 

Just saw it popped up, so i had to check and tell all the others here...

i think its a nice addition to our arsenal, my download and installation went quite well, so i might be before you all in the pipeline...


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 16, 2020)

MichaelHo said:


> But the installer seems previous-gen



So we can only install to the root of a drive ? Is there no way to have it in another folder ?


----------



## JEPA (Jan 16, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> T
> 
> Don't want to be ungrateful, as this is a very nice gift and my first intro to OT but....I loaded the 3 sections plus full orch playing sustained maj chords.. the middle range octaves are like , 1st year high school band out of tune! Surely that can't be intentional..


I lost interest... didn't download it...


----------



## TRKStudios (Jan 16, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> So we can only install to the root of a drive ? Is there no way to have it in another folder ?


Having the same problem here and emailed support. Seems strange right?...


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 16, 2020)

XComposer said:


> Thank you. (I don't think I will use it, I never use standard tonality-based chords.)



You're not thinking creatively enough. I'm thinking this is perfect for polychords!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 16, 2020)

TRKStudios said:


> Having the same problem here and emailed support. Seems strange right?...


The first time it didn't give me an option. The second time it gave me my choice of drive but not folders, it created it's own folder. Not sure about moving the original to the new one yet.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2020)

Note to myself: keep your Kontakt library versions.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 16, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Note to myself: keep your Kontakt library versions.


Why would you not keep them?


----------



## Consona (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 16, 2020)

Consona said:


>


Right back at you. 🙃


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Why would you not keep them?



Pretty sure that for OT, SINE is the way forward and they'd probably like you to switch over once the libraries are all ported.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 16, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hey guys im probably being really dumb, but how do I open the SINE player? I've had it downloaded since launch, but can only open it as a desktop app... How do you open it on Logic? Can't find it amongst Kontakt, East West and Spitfires Player


Did you get it to work in Logic? I downloaded it today, but it only plays in the standalone player for me. And even then, it's not working right.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 17, 2020)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Did you get it to work in Logic? I downloaded it today, but it only plays in the standalone player for me. And even then, it's not working right.


Nope, still have no idea how to open the player in the daw :/


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jan 17, 2020)

and BOOM! just like that OT has their SINE player on every composers hard drive on the planet! Great freebie! I'm liking it better than Spitfire's LABS. I think it's a great business decision on their part. thanks OT!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 17, 2020)

Gary Williamson said:


> and BOOM! just like that OT has their SINE player on every composers hard drive on the planet! Great freebie! I'm liking it better than Spitfire's LABS. I think it's a great business decision on their part. thanks OT!


Haven't thought of it that way but dang, you're right!


----------



## Leo (Jan 17, 2020)

I think they offered this little free basic chords mainly to sell more à la carte instrument.
They were among the last who have not yet had some of sort of freebie as 8dio, ProjectSam, 
Spitfire etc.,
and this is good idea make businesses with sort of altruism. 

I just uninstalled sine from my comp. 
Sine have many problems like hanging with download, 
take more like 4GB from C disc (\AppData\Local\Orchestral Tools\SINE Player ), even though I had the Layers on another disc, 
Nuendo hold sine in blacklist, download in sine doesn't react, no pause, no force stop...
also I hoped the GUI would be fully extensible.

On positive site: I enjoy simple look of sine - mainly mixer and performance (only store could be disappear).


----------



## Janosh (Jan 17, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> Nope, still have no idea how to open the player in the daw :/


Check the Sine Player Component File. It has to be in the folder: ‎⁨Macintosh HD⁩ ▸ ⁨Library⁩ ▸ ⁨Audio⁩ ▸ ⁨Plug-Ins⁩ ▸ ⁨Components⁩. I had to solve this manually in Logic while installing.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 17, 2020)

Oliver said:


> Well that sounds interesting!
> and its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for the gratis goodness!


----------



## TRKStudios (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> The first time it didn't give me an option. The second time it gave me my choice of drive but not folders, it created it's own folder. Not sure about moving the original to the new one yet.



Just got this response from support:

"SINE Player indeed will manage the folder structure on its own, so you can only choose the drive to download to. This is on purpose, though we plan to add custom install locations in the future."

Very interesting this wasn't just a basic feature from the get go. Maybe has something to do with the online store being able to function? No clue.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 17, 2020)

Actually I was interested in it, but I'm waiting for it to mature.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm so seasoned (_mature_) that if I don't start _NOW_, it will move on without me. 
_.... already played all the Chords .... now what ?? _


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 18, 2020)

XComposer said:


> Thank you. (I don't think I will use it, I never use standard tonality-based chords.)


And we need to know that why?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2020)

TRKStudios said:


> Just got this response from support:
> 
> "SINE Player indeed will manage the folder structure on its own, so you can only choose the drive to download to. This is on purpose, though we plan to add custom install locations in the future."
> 
> Very interesting this wasn't just a basic feature from the get go. Maybe has something to do with the online store being able to function? No clue.



silly not to be able to install the library to a drive other than the OS drive.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> silly not to be able to install the library to a drive other than the OS drive.



You actually can do that. But you can only select the root folder of a drive and it will then create (if not already present) an Orchestral Tools subfolder.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> You actually can do that. But you can only select the root folder of a drive and it will then create (if not already present) an Orchestral Tools subfolder.



That’s actually good for me then, as that’s how I store my library’s


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> That’s actually good for me then, as that’s how I store my library’s



Me too, but I can imagine that people might want to have a bit more flexibility when choosing the install folder. In my case it just installed the library in the already existing Orchestral Tools folder of my F drive.


----------



## evilantal (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't want to complain too much, cause it's free and all.... but 9GB seems a bit much for what's offered...


----------



## lumcas (Jan 18, 2020)

evilantal said:


> Don't want to complain too much, cause it's free and all.... but 9GB seems a bit much for what's offered...



OT needed to counterweight the price somehow.


----------



## Consona (Jan 18, 2020)

I kinda don't get this freebie, what does it do?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2020)

Consona said:


> I kinda don't get this freebie, what does it do?


It gets the Sine player installed on your machine, which constantly tempts you to buy everything in OT's store.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> It gets the Sine player installed on your machine, which constantly tempts you to buy everything in OT's store.


LITERALLY! Like, I'm actually glad not all of their libraries are on there yet cause my wife would NOT be happy 😅


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> It gets the Sine player installed on your machine, which constantly tempts you to buy everything in OT's store.



Eventually I may be stubborn and dismiss these romplers that keep turning up along the with many download managers that keep getting installed and stick with requiring full Kontakt, VSL, and EW.


----------



## ism (Jan 18, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> It gets the Sine player installed on your machine, which constantly tempts you to buy everything in OT's store.



I'm going to make the wild prediction that this strategy will work also.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 18, 2020)

ism said:


> I'm going to make the wild prediction that this strategy will work also.


If their other libraries were already available for individual instrumentation purchase I would've already emptied my wallet the day the player was released. I even downloaded the SINE player the day it was released... I don't even own JXL Brass lol


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 18, 2020)

Consona said:


> I kinda don't get this freebie, what does it do?


Chords: Major, minor, Dim, Aug, strings, winds, brass, tutti. Other than that, zip. Very impressed with it.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 18, 2020)

evilantal said:


> Don't want to complain too much, cause it's free and all.... but 9GB seems a bit much for what's offered...


Well, it sounds fantastic to me, worth every GB. What's your "useful" free cutoff? 8GBs? 800k?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 18, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> If their other libraries were already available for individual instrumentation purchase I would've already emptied my wallet the day the player was released. I even downloaded the SINE player the day it was released... I don't even own JXL Brass lol


Same here!!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 18, 2020)

I was in the mood to install Sine and Layers today. I am quite satisfied. 
The installation was quick and unproblematic, and moving it to an external hard drive was no problem.
The handling spontaneously suits me better than the new SA player. 

In the past I would probably have paid money for it. Since it's free of charge, it's a great thing.


----------



## gussunkri (Jan 18, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Chords: Major, minor, Dim, Aug, strings, winds, brass, tutti. Other than that, zip. Very impressed with it.


Really? I am pretty sure it does exactly three types of chords: major, minor and sus4.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 18, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Chords: Major, minor, Dim, Aug, strings, winds, brass, tutti. Other than that, zip. Very impressed with it.


No Dim that I can find.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 18, 2020)

Is the keyboard mapping of chords in Layers the same as previous OT libraries?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 20, 2020)

mdjohnson said:


> Is there a way to cross-fade the dynamics with a fader.? I haven't found any way to map a CC controller for that.


In the "Option" tab of SINE you can assign a different CC to the dynamics parameter (by default it is CC1 modwheel).


----------



## mdjohnson (Jan 20, 2020)

mdjohnson said:


> Is there a way to cross-fade the dynamics with a fader.? I haven't found any way to map a CC controller for that.





Manuel Stumpf said:


> In the "Option" tab of SINE you can assign a different CC to the dynamics parameter (by default it is CC1 modwheel).


Haha - just found that a minute again and deleted my original post before seeing your response. CC1 wasn't working for me then, but is now. Thanks.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 22, 2020)

How are others finding the stability of the SinePlayer with Layers vst?

I like quality of the instruments and flexibility of articulation control.

But I'm having issues that require restarts when working with the right hand articulation list, keyswitch features, load and save presets.

A friend on Cubase is also seeing issues.

I also see some same issues on stand alone.

I know an update has been mentioned. This is a new player and I expect that issues will get sorted out, just would like to get started on a serious project.

Not sure how the great JunkieXL demos would have been accomplished if SinePlayer was misbehaving for them like it is for me.

Win 10, i7,32gb,all ssd.


----------



## XComposer (Jan 27, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> You're not thinking creatively enough. I'm thinking this is perfect for polychords!


Yes, believe it or not, this thought had already come to my mind!


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 27, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> No Dim that I can find.


Only Minor / Major / Sus4 but nice sound !

That said, with only minor chords, you can still open the Covenant Ark with 1 finger.


----------



## richardt4520 (Jan 27, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> It gets the Sine player installed on your machine, which constantly tempts you to buy everything in OT's store.


Hey, brilliant move by OT. You can be right in the middle of a project, notice a single instrument in all your libraries isn't cutting it, and for a decent price, just grab the one you need. Hello BWW ensembles!


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 27, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Chords: Major, minor, Dim, Aug, strings, winds, brass, tutti. Other than that, zip. Very impressed with it.



Is it just chords?


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 27, 2020)

Niah2 said:


> Is it just chords?


Yes, only the bass parts have octaves.


----------



## robgb (Jan 27, 2020)

Am I missing something? I can only download the full orchestra. The individual section downloads don't seem to work.


----------



## robgb (Jan 27, 2020)

Ahh, well, doesn't matter much. My DAW doesn't like SINE player very much. A minute in and the player freezes. I'll stick with Kontakt instruments, thank you.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 27, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> Hey, brilliant move by OT. You can be right in the middle of a project, notice a single instrument in all your libraries isn't cutting it, and for a decent price, just grab the one you need. Hello BWW ensembles!


And keep your fingers crossed that the instrument you buy is the one that cuts it, eh? Otherwise, you'll be dumping dough into a slot machine. 

Definitely a brilliant move by OT.


----------



## Odum Abekah (Jan 27, 2020)

I had to quit/pause the installation and now it looks like it’s stuck in a limbo (brown bars cycling over the downloading mic sections) nothing seems to be happening when I open SINE; no progress bars or identifiable progress of the downloads. Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 27, 2020)

let it download? 

of you want to play around you have to download 1 microphone first, then download the rest.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 27, 2020)

Although it was a bizarre way of installing on Mac, I must admit, the sound is absolutely wonderful. Still need to get my head around the SINE Player, but so far really enjoying Layers.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Feb 18, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> @OrchestralTools: The wording of the EULA regarding commercial use of the library is a little ambivalent. Please clarify.
> 
> 
> I would add a sentence there that allows using the library in commercial composing work if you intend this to be a "free library" instead of a "free demo", if you know what I mean.
> ...



Sounds to me like they're referring to the software itself to not sell it, rent it, or other commercial gains and not the samples. Of course, you can sell your compositions using these samples, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## evilantal (Feb 18, 2020)

MeloKeyz said:


> Sounds to me like they're referring to the software itself to not sell it, rent it, or other commercial gains and not the samples. Of course, you can sell your compositions using these samples, otherwise what's the point?



There's lots of free stuff that doesn't allow this (Hauptwerk free version and 8Dio trypacks come to mind), so I can understand the concern and need for clarification...


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 19, 2020)

evilantal said:


> There's lots of free stuff that doesn't allow this (Hauptwerk free version and 8Dio trypacks come to mind), so I can understand the concern and need for clarification...


According to Tyler from 8dio support, the trypacks are now cleared for commercial use. I bought the Century Brass trypack ($4), and the interface says "Free - Not for commercial use". when I questioned him about that, he told me it can be used commercially..


----------



## styledelk (Feb 19, 2020)

I've still never gotten this to work. I download the library in Sine, load up a patch... nothing actually loads. RAM just stays at 0%. No error messages, nothing.

I'll move on.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 19, 2020)

styledelk said:


> I've still never gotten this to work. I download the library in Sine, load up a patch... nothing actually loads. RAM just stays at 0%. No error messages, nothing.
> 
> I'll move on.


did you download a microphone?


----------



## evilantal (Feb 19, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> According to Tyler from 8dio support, the trypacks are now cleared for commercial use. I bought the Century Brass trypack ($4), and the interface says "Free - Not for commercial use". when I questioned him about that, he told me it can be used commercially..



Good to know. Now, if only Hauptwerk.....


----------



## Delacey86 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi folks. Bit late to this thread but does anyone know how to use this free software in context? I have it working in Logic as plug-in but I can’t find any tutorial online explaining how to actually use it in a project, apart from the official video that gives it an overview. I just have the C-1 box appearing in the performance window in Sine, and I can add to the articulation list but that’s about it (Apart from playing inversions of C up and down my keyboard.
any pointers would be welcome, otherwise it’s basically just a demo.


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Me too, on Logic, the player is really big, and I can't find a way to resize it...


----------



## Delacey86 (Apr 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Me too, on Logic, the player is really big, and I can't find a way to resize it...


once it’s open in Logic ( it is a fairly big window) and I can play the chords on my keyboard, what then? I’m assuming one can only add chords to a track in the variations that Layers provide, but there’s no info online with a step by step for using it (at least I haven’t found one and I looked quite a bit yesterday).
it will probably get removed at some point if I can’t work it out.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure what you mean...
Layers has 3 kind of chords (min,Maj,Sus4 iirc) and tone & inversions are spread across the keyboard and... that’s pretty much it.
Could you share your screen to check if everything is ok ?


----------



## Delacey86 (Apr 25, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Not sure what you mean...
> Layers has 3 kind of chords (min,Maj,Sus4 iirc) and tone & inversions are spread across the keyboard and... that’s pretty much it.
> Could you share your screen to check if everything is ok ?
> 
> ...


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Delacey86 said:


> once it’s open in Logic ( it is a fairly big window) and I can play the chords on my keyboard, what then? I’m assuming one can only add chords to a track in the variations that Layers provide, but there’s no info online with a step by step for using it (at least I haven’t found one and I looked quite a bit yesterday).
> it will probably get removed at some point if I can’t work it out.


I don't get what you mean either...
You play some stuff and record it

Has anyone found a way to resize it?


----------



## Delacey86 (Apr 25, 2020)

And you’ve answered my question as well : You play some chords and record it. 
I think I was expecting ‘something’ more, although I don’t know what that was.
I’m not sure if there is an option to resize the window when it’s open in Logic. I just close the window once I’ve tweaked the settings.


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Quite annoying, my screen can't display the whole screen, there is something at the bottom I can't see because my screen is too small...


----------



## Delacey86 (Apr 25, 2020)

That's what I see on my iMac. if you click on the top right grey bar you can move the window around, but I can't resize it.


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, I have the same screen as you, but my screen cuts the bottom half cuz its too small...


----------



## JPQ (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds nice but i dont found download btw. is nice still tehre is when registration is dont Mx/other option not only mr/ms.


----------

